# FreeBSD-11: Installation does not detect hard disk on HP ProLiant DL380 Gen10



## Bhargava Chenna (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm unable to install FreeBSD-11 (also tried 12.0-current) on HP ProLiant DL380 Gen10 server as Installer does not detect hard disk
*
Installation medias used for the installation:-*
FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1
FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64-20171130-r326378-disc1

*Server configuration details:-*
Processor Name Intel(R) Xeon(R) Gold 5115 CPU @ 2.40GHz
Processor Speed 2400 MHz
Memory: 32 GB
Hard Drive details:
*-  Physical Drive in Port 1I Box 2 Bay 2*

Status  OK
Serial Number XXXX
Model MB001000GWFGF
Media Type HDD
Capacity 1000 GB
Location Port 1I Box 2 Bay 2
Firmware Version HPG2
Drive Configuration Configured
Encryption Status Not Encrypted


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Have you tried 11.1-RELEASE? 11.0-RELEASE is End-of-Life. 

Also make sure the SATA controller is set to AHCI in the BIOS/UEFI. And what kind of extra controller does the machine have?


----------



## Bhargava Chenna (Dec 4, 2017)

Installer is able to detect 64GB pen driver, but not hard drive.
Then, I tried the Linux installation and that installer is able to detect all 4 logical / physical drives.

Can someone please help me in this ..

Please find attachment for different commands tried during the installation shell.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 4, 2017)

You might want to read this thread


----------



## torsionbar28 (Dec 16, 2017)

The internal disks on the HP Proliant are connected via HP proprietary "SmartArray" RAID controller.  Your OS must have the SmartArray drivers for your specific model.  I know that Linux does, as we run RHEL on HP Proliant servers, but it sounds like FreeBSD may not?


----------



## Aesti (Feb 22, 2018)

Any resolution here? I'm having the same issue with a p408i controller in a DL380 Gen10.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2018)

SR or MR? The MR controllers are actually rebranded LSI MegaRAID controllers. You may want to try mrsas(4).


----------



## Sagittarius (May 25, 2018)

Aesti said:


> Any resolution here? I'm having the same issue with a p408i controller in a DL380 Gen10.


I do have a solution. You need to load the drivers available here: https://storage.microsemi.com/en-us/speed/raid/aac/unix/smartpqi_freebsd_v1.0.1-239_tgz.php  and follow the instructions in the readme.txt there.


----------



## Chris236 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have not got my hands on a G10 yet - but up to and including G9 the SmartArray Controllers are supported by the ciss(4) driver.

According to the Quickspecs the DL380 G10 contains a 
SmartArray P824i-p .

Which right now is not listed in the ciss(4) man page for 11.2.


----------

